# Master-at-Arms Mark Mayo



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Master-at-Arms*

*Mark Mayo*

United States Navy Security Forces, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Monday, March 24, 2014

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 24
*Tour:* 6 years
*Badge #* Not available
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* Virginia
*Incident Date:* 3/24/2014
*Weapon:* Handgun
*Suspect:* Shot and killed

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Master-at-Arms Mark Mayo was shot and killed aboard the USS Mahan by a civilian who had boarded the ship while it was docked at Naval Station Norfolk's Pier 1.

The subject was confronted by the Petty Officer of the Watch on the ship's quarterdeck. During the ensuing struggle the subject was able to disarm the officer and then fatally shot MA Mayo, who had responded to assist the officer in subduing the subject. The man was then shot and killed by other responding security forces officers.

The man had credentials to be on the base but had breached security in order to board the destroyer.

MA Mayo had served as a member of the U.S. Navy Security Forces for six years. He was survived by his mother.






Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

United States Navy Security Forces
1530 Gilbert Street
Suite 2000
Norfolk, VA 23511

Phone: (757) 444-0000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22054-master-at-arms-mark-mayo#ixzz2x67AgHS7


----------

